# Comparing 48 hour forecasts against two ski regions



## billski (Jan 1, 2012)

Since the weather skcus, I've been fooling around with different ways to compare two distinct forecast regions dynamically on a web page.  In this case, north and south vermont.  It's a sliding scale, I've taken out most of the "noise" charts (thunder, sleet, freezing rain).  It's interesting to see how different or similar events occur.  Thoughts?


----------



## nekweather (Jan 3, 2012)

billski said:


> Since the weather skcus, I've been fooling around with different ways to compare two distinct forecast regions dynamically on a web page.  In this case, north and south vermont.  It's a sliding scale, I've taken out most of the "noise" charts (thunder, sleet, freezing rain).  It's interesting to see how different or similar events occur.  Thoughts?




Speaking of dynamic, any chance of getting Northeast Kingdom Weather up as a link on your page in return for a link to your page?


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2012)

nekweather said:


> Speaking of dynamic, any chance of getting Northeast Kingdom Weather up as a link on your page in return for a link to your page?



Done.  Sorry about that. you're is much better organized than mine.  I am pretty much opportunistic in my links, thanks for the ping.  Some day, when I get the inspiration, I'll get it cleaned up.  For now, it's just made for a quick scan of the world 48 to zero hours before a road trip.  ski.iabsi.com


----------



## nekweather (Jan 3, 2012)

billski said:


> Done.  Sorry about that. you're is much better organized than mine.  I am pretty much opportunistic in my links, thanks for the ping.  Some day, when I get the inspiration, I'll get it cleaned up.  For now, it's just made for a quick scan of the world 48 to zero hours before a road trip.  ski.iabsi.com



Thanks Billski! I like how you've got it setup - its like a treasure trove of awesome links for die hard powder-hounds - kinda like the e-wall, but for skiers.... Anyway...got your page linked up Here

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Tooth (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy thoroughness Bill. WOW. I am very impressed. Thank you.  Under discussion throw up Sugarloaftoday.com. Great group of guys with great inside info on all things Sugarloaf. Theres a Saddleback link in the Sugarloaftoday.com forum also. I love your site and will be there often for info.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2012)

billski said:


> I am pretty much opportunistic in my links.......



As a newbie to sites, seems that without time sequencing/data-bind points on host pages.....you do as good a job as one can get billski.
Yah, the mountains are close...and people nearby both post up.


----------



## mls3 (Jan 11, 2012)

That is sweet!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree.  A great assortment of ski and weather goodies!


----------

